# ich sach nur PIZZAPLAUDER.......



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

hallo ihr franken und nichtfranken oder dies werden wollen ;-)


es ist mal wieder zeit, für einen langen thread. um unseren terminabsprachen auch genügen raum und komunikation zu geben. ihr wisst, ab 30 braucht man eben länger für gewisse dinge   

ok, dann wollen wir mal:

Terminvorschlag: 
*  a)     Freitag 9.7.04

                  b)     Freitag 16.7.04*


*Uhrzeit: 19 uhr

Ort: Vecchia Osteria, rieter-/ecke rückert str.*
Platzreservierung übernehme wieder ich ;-)


bitte schreibt einfach wann ihr wenn könnt, wenn auch beide termine passen nehmen wir den der mehrheit ;-)

also dann legt mal los........


grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juni 2004)

Unter allergrößten Aufwändungen und Nutzung aller Möglichkeiten sag ich zum ersten Termin ein: *sehr großes* "evtl. könnte es ja vieleicht doch klappen", mal sehen .... am zweiten Termin sitze ich irgendwo bei Dresden auf dem Rad, oder lass meine Füße in der Elbe baumeln ..... (Tour Nbg.-> Berlin )

 Pizzaplauder ohne mich darf nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2004)

ach ja pizza ist immer gut 

und ab 30 werden manche Dinge viel besser und erst richtig zum Genuß 
aber das müssen kleine Jungs noch lernen   

ich könnte an beiden Terminen denke ich mal...


Blacksurf


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Juni 2004)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wieder ein pizzamampffred  

ich bin für den 16.7 da ich am 9.7 noch mit meinem singlespeeder in frankreich unterwegs bin


----------



## showman (30. Juni 2004)

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. jede woche nen thread zum pizzaessen. das gibts doch nicht.



Das siehst du doch das es das gibt    Und ich sag dir auch warum, und zwar 
weil wir`s können

Sind dabei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Frazer (1. Juli 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und ab 30 werden manche Dinge viel besser und erst richtig zum Genuß
> aber das müssen kleine Jungs noch lernen




Wie soll ein "kleiner Junge" das jetzt bitte verstehn?????     

Bislang kann ich an beiden Terminen, könnt sich aber noch ändern.
Ich sag auf jeden Fall mal zu.

Grüße
Murat


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. Juli 2004)

Haihappenhuhaha   
bin dabei   

cu
subbnkaschber


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. Juli 2004)

ups, das wichtigste vergessen   
ich bin für lösung A)   
natürlich am 09.07.04  

cu
subbnkaschber


----------



## TortureKing (5. Juli 2004)

jo, war doch auch dafür gedacht


----------



## blacksurf (6. Juli 2004)

ich kann nicht am 9. 
muss zu einer Geburtstagsfete!

Euch viel Spass!


blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2004)

neeeee oder   das farf nciht sein.
also, nachdem einige ja nicht oder nur evtl am 9.7. können und an dem Freitag danach einer, wie wärs einfach mit einem anderen tag????

*wie wärs spontan mit diesen donnerstag????? also den 8.7.??*

bitte um kurzfristige abstimmung   


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

ja


----------



## Frazer (6. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *wie wärs spontan mit diesen donnerstag????? also den 8.7.??*



Find ich ja völlig uncool....

Da ich an diesem Tag mal wieder keine Vorlesung haben werde, geh ich mitm Alti mal ne Runde an der Veste biken.

Ergo für den 8ten: Absage!   

Grüße
Murat


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2004)

also ich will euch ja schon ALLE dabei haben    *schwitz*

wir werden doch wohl eine lösung finden. vorschläge bitte...


@ frazer,

dann fahr ihr eben ne kurze runde und kommt BEIDE in die vecchia dann ;-))


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

auweh .... was ein kompliziertes Geschichtchen ..... ich kann dann wieder ab übernächster Woche .... nächste Woche sitz ich auf dem Rad und fahr gegen Berlin


----------



## Frazer (6. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ frazer,
> 
> dann fahr ihr eben ne kurze runde und kommt BEIDE in die vecchia dann ;-))
> 
> ...



Ey weis du, muss isch Aische erst fragn    

Da wir wohl erst gegen 19 Uhr losdüsen, wirds wohl a bissl eng vom zeitlichen Rahmen. So lockere 2h sollten es eigentlich scho werden....


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2004)

ich sag euch, einen sack flöhe hüten ist leichter   


soll alti eben mal früher den "löffel" fallen lassen *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (6. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> soll alti eben mal früher den "löffel" fallen lassen *gg*



Oder seinen Wecker mal früher stellen, dass er den Feierabend net verpennt


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

eben .... stellen wir mal die Frage nach der Priorität ..... wir haben ja schließlich nen Ruf zu verlieren


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2004)

@ frazer,

dann wär das ja geklärt *gg*


@ alle,

*VERBINDLICHER TERMIN:   DONNERSTAG 8.7.04  vecchia osteria 19 uhr*


see you


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)




----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *wie wärs spontan mit diesen donnerstag????? also den 8.7.??*



VETO!!!

Da ist Veste-Biken um 19.00 Uhr

Wie wärs mim 15.???


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2004)

@ alti,

man muss nicht alle "veste" feiern wie sie fallen   

coffee

P.S. der pizzaplauderterminbleibt jetzt FEST. basta


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> man muss nicht alle "veste" feiern wie sie fallen
> 
> ...



   

Scheiß Demokratie...


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

shit ... hab meinen Terminkalender m´nicht im Griff .... Donnerstag Abend höre ich die Aida im Burggraben, kann also auch nicht ..... sorry


----------



## Frazer (6. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> shit ... hab meinen Terminkalender m´nicht im Griff .... Donnerstag Abend höre ich die Aida im Burggraben, kann also auch nicht ..... sorry




Ich verweise nur mal auf Posting Nr. 19 !!!!!


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

LOL ... na darauf hab ich schon seit Schreiben meines Posts gewartet .... Glückwunsch, Du hast ein Bussi mit Zunge gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (6. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch, Du hast ein Bussi mit Zunge gewonnen




  

Wieder ein Grund mehr, dass ich bei solchen geselligen Abenden nicht neben Dir sitzen möchte.....


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2004)

ohhh ohhhhh, das wird diesmal aber kompliziert    *nachdenk* *grübel*

also ähhhm....dann sagen wir eben........



wer will geht donnerstag mit mir pizzaessen in die vecchia. und den nächsten offiziellen pizzaplauder machen wir einfach so in  der woche 30 oder 31 ;-)

welcher tag wäre euch da recht?
Bitte um meldung   


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein Grund mehr, dass ich bei solchen geselligen Abenden neben Dir sitzen möchte.....



Ey - Untreu oder was???  



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> welcher tag wäre euch da recht?
> Bitte um meldung



Ich werf jetzt mal den Freitag 31.07. in die Runde...


----------



## subbnkaschber (6. Juli 2004)

am 08.07. kann ich leider auch nicht  

@alti wenn du freitag den 30.07.   meinst - da kann ich     

cu 
subbnkaschber


----------

